# Freezing Smoked Mullet



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

According to Google search smoked mullet can be frozen just like smoked salmon. Have never thought of trying to do that when I smoke too many.
Just wondering if anyone here has had any experience freezing or eating smoked mullet?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd think you could thaw and make fish dip just fine.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I smoke tuna and freeze it for making dip and it works out just fine so I don't see why it wouldn't work for mullet. The smoking preserves it making it last longer IMO.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Freezes nice, smoked king works too. As usual, get all the air out of the bag, also seems to last longer if you get it as dry as possible before the bagging.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Dip.....that's exactly what I had in mind.
Thansk


----------

